# Are there any Sci Fi/Fantasy novel review channels out there in YouTube land?



## DAgent (Jun 26, 2022)

Going to take a long shot here, but has anyone came across any decent YouTube channels that do Sci Fi and Fantasy book reviews? I know there's several Lore Channels on various book/TV/Film series, but I've had a hard time finding review channels. Even better does anyone here have their own YouTube channel that does reviews?


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jun 27, 2022)

There are lots:











You can spend all of you time watching reviews and not read any books.  Sometimes I wonder if some reviewers are just trying to garner viewers by making sure that they do not offend anyone.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Oct 17, 2022)

This review is all about characters and charterization.  Bujold's writing has been impressive to me because I usually don't care about the characters all that much, they are just a necessary part of the story.






"There isn't much more to say about Komarr."  ???

Yes, science has become irrelevant to science fiction.  Significant characters are 2 engineers, a 5-space physicist, a mathematician, and another physicist who was killed two weeks before the story began but was responsible for the whole affair.  The entire plot turns on a new technological development being used for a military/political purpose but that is irrelevant to a review of a SCIENCE Fiction book.  SF is no longer treated as SF, science is of no interest to most readers these days.  A computer program that counts science words shows that Falling Free is the only Bujold book with a higher science word density than Komarr.

Nice review for only the charcterization aspects.


----------



## Venusian Broon (Nov 10, 2022)

On my current list, I have *Media Death Cult *for SF - he tends to do reviews, *Daniel Greene *for fantasy (although he does a lot of anime at the moment that doesn't interest.)

I'm not much for review stuff, however, if you type in "Booktube SF&F" (or something like that - just always put in Booktube at the start) in the search box at the top of YouTube you get loads of channels that will do reviews!


----------



## psikeyhackr (Dec 13, 2022)

For those with delicate sensibilities:


----------

